# A few questions on space marine power armor



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

This is more of a fluff question, not a gaming one; just a heads up.

I am writing a space marine fic, and I need to know a few things about the various marks of armor.

1: The beaky helmets are Mark six right?

2: What mark uses the studded shoulderpads?

3: What improvments were made with the mark 8 design? Is it just the throat protector?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey man, good to see more people writing, look forward to reading it. I thinking about the very same thing the other day. Went on the net and found that Wiki has got a fair amount on it. So instead of just reguritating the infomation and making me look very smug and smart I'll give you the link... when I can find it.

Ok here it is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Imperium_(Warhammer_40,000)

Also, here is one on weapons.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weapons_of_the_Imperium_(Warhammer_40,000)

And another I just found on Vechiles, this one isn't as good as it is quiet breif but does cover some older stuff.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicles_of_the_Imperium_(Warhammer_40,000)

Most of it isn't bad actually, I should add it to the links section. Wiki can be a bit suspect at times but all these seem genuine.

Hope that helps. Good luck with your writing.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

All right! Thanks man, that helps a ton.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

No problem, I know from experiance how hard it is to find out things like that.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Mark 5 and mark6 both have studded pads, but mark five also has studded helmets and greaves. mark 6 have the beakies.

Mark 8 armor has a larger neck protector, a superior vox system, and a better movement with the synthetic muscles.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As I understand it, the studded shoulders originated in the old heresy armor, but remained popular trough the centuries in a more symbolic manner. 

Often times a marine's armor will be passed down or parted out, especially if he had something of a reputation. So these days it's not uncommon to see studded shoulders on even the newer Mk7 and Mk8 armors, either as a piece of an ancient suit that was passed down, or simply as a symbol of someone's status as a veteran.

In other words, studded shoulder pads go on whomever you want ;-)
Left side only, though.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, I was gonna put a studded pad on my company commander's armor, as in my story, he's one of the original marines who split off from their host chapter and founded the current one.


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Power_armour heres a list of all the marine armours (cept terminators)


----------

